# Seeking employment- nc



## shellirussell36 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have applied to every hospital and physician office within a 150 miles to where I live. If anyone has any job openings I would love to talk to you. I am very pleasant to work with and have a great work ethic and I am even willing to relocate!   I want to code but willing to start anywhere! 
  All my contact information is located below!


----------



## melissa meader (Jan 8, 2012)

have you tried online looking to apply companies like Mckesson,Prysce and other you work at home and some will ask you to come into the company till they feel you are able to do the job then have you work at home.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Jan 9, 2012)

you may also want to post this under the RESUME forum, you may get more responses

good luck


----------

